# So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco??



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

This is not a thread for the haters. If you don't like it, well I think we've heard enough of the haters already. Anyway, if you think you might want one post up and tells us why?
Personally, I think this car looks hot and tons different than the GTI, enough so (IMO) that VWoA would have absolutely NO problem marketing this car in the states alongside the GTI with the worry of eating into GIT sales (which is absolutely absurd in concept). Beyond that the Scirocco is more of a dedicated sports car unlike the GTI, which is pure hot hatch with all the practicality in the world. The Scirocco on the other hand is an image builder for the VW brand, something VWoA definitely needs help in, badly. Especially if they expect to boost sales in the U.S. by any significant margin. 


_Modified by PUMA4kicks at 6:43 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm in, I like everything about my GTI except for it's common looks. This car would fix that.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

I might well be interested; I'm likiing it from the front and all angles through the profile...still not crazy about the back, but I haven't seen one in person yet. More concerned about the performance anyway, and the first reviews are very good.


----------



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

im down


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (gratefuldude11)*

I'll take 2.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (djdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

I'd quickly trade in the gti for one!


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd take one also, if its priced like the GTI. It won't be though, sadly.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I truly love this car and would order one tomorrow. For me, the deal was sealed after seeing it in the flesh (two dimensional images do it no justice at all) and more importantly, actually driving one the last time I was in the Fatherland on business. All the mouth-breathing naysayers who dissed this wonderful car with superficial nit-picking about its looks, or that it apparently "did not represent what a Scirocco should be" in their shortsightedness, totally missed the point that its primary appeal is that of a drivers car. Indeed, it is here where the new Scirocco is even better than its already stellar-handling cousin, the GTI. It was really hard for me to hand the keys back after my romp around the Hanover and Braunwschweig countryside.
Alas, I also very much love VW as a brand, and I'm all for them succeeding as a global and local player. Unfortunately, as of this date, I fully understand and accept that  there is no viable business case for this car in the USA. All the good intentions and enthusiast petitions and bandwagons of brow-beating dialog on vwvortex will not change the current economic circumstances.
For VWGoA to survive here with current Euro/Dollar imbalance, they need to concentrate on locally-produced volume models that are profitable for them (...VWoA has registered billions in losses every year since 2002, when the Euro first started to pummel the Dollar). Only after they get going with a US factory output that hedges them against the Euro, and finally become profitable again, can our wish for them to import small volume niche models at a loss, come true.


_Modified by TechEd at 10:07 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

With the right options and prcicng, I would probably buy one. I think it looks much better than a GTI, more sporty, sleeker, etc... I think it is the most desireable car in VW's line. VW needs something with some punch in the line in the US, it is a car that would help the image of the brand. It looks like the future of cars in the US are going to be smaller, ith better gas mileage, perfect time for VW to shine.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I'm in! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

Would be nice if it arrived before the new warraty kicks in but it wont. It'll have the 3yr warranty on it.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Scirocco)*

well if it came in stick, and was/is all wheel drive?
and it had the 325 motor from the racer version id buy one... bet it could compete with the new STIs and Evos... 
plus ive always wanted a 2+2 config... i think its soo much more classy and theres nothing like having four bucket racing seats in ur car!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Gberg888GLI)*

maybe we will be lucky enough to get it as a sixth gen GTI


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I want !!!!
Who cares that peoples in america don't like hatchbacks.This is not a car for average american.Im sure that this car can sell better than Eos.

If VWoA can sell EOS for 29k$ so they can sell Scirorocco for a bid less.
Scirocco price can start where GTI price ends.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Fantomasz)*

i dont know about america not liking hatches... i see soo many a3s, GTI,s golfs, mazda 3s, the new wrx and sti...


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Gberg888GLI)*

I'm in for one.
I almost feel like its my duty to go out and buy a new Rabbit so the rest of you can enjoy the Scirocco which VWoA will announced moments later.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (JM1681)*

'll take the R-Line GT24 version please! 325hp from a 2.0T nice, light, low and wide.... that's my next ride..
I couldn't down grade to the base model after having an R32... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phontsolo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (jaegervw2)*

I would. I agree with the guy above me. I think I'd trade my R32 for it man. The sportier racing one looks bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

they really need to i think it would be big here


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (xblueinsanityx)*

sad to say as much as i hate it, that maroon one in the helios thread is hot


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i love the way i looks, so long as it comes with a cheaper version (smaller wheels/tires, and a standard 5 or 6 speed manual transmission) and they say "two years from now we will begin selling them as 2011 models" i will start saving NOW. and stop modding my 'rado. i wasnt too fond of them and then i saw some youtube footage. its beautiful, i just sold my s2000 finally and swore i'd NEVER get a new car again, but i'd love to get one of those.
as far as it eating into the GTI's sales, well i can definitely see that happening. especially if they cost LESS. which they better be costing less than an R32. i wouldnt pay more than 25K for that car (in base trim with a turbo engine).


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (nextproject)*

Think I'll skip on this car.
Front doesn't look too bad but the back looks horrible. If you look at the back straight on, it looks like a girl with a huge ass. This car should have been the new Rabbit. It is not even close to a Scirocco.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (mpci)*

i havent seen many rear shots... prob why is stated above... but the front has grown on me and i want one! would i buy it over the 135i? i would if it had the 325 hp gt24 engine and 4 wheel drive if it cost 30k.


----------



## Corrado4me7 (Jun 4, 2008)

Same issue VW faced in the early 90's with Corrado. It would sell here. I would buy one if it was 4motion, 2.0t, and 6sp. man., not more than $30k.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i, personally, love the rear of the car, nice flared out rear wheel arches, low roofline. i wouldnt buy a 4motion one because i cant imagine an AWD scirocco costing less than 30K. the equipment you mention (awd, 6sp, turbo) would put it up around 32-35K i imagine, on par with the evos and sti's. hopefully by the time hyundai releases its RWD turbo 2-door VW will bring this over to compete with the rest of the sports car market.


----------



## Corrado4me7 (Jun 4, 2008)

If they wanted to sell more than 5000 units per year this is what people want.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado4me7)*

they should hybrid the two, the sirocco and the r32... thats what.... having the two models would hurt them in america... or make the r32 have a 6spd.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

No go. i already asked lol. not in the near future at least, as much as i'd love one, esp given the damn thing is cheaper then a gti and comes with the r8/599 magnetic wunder bits standard


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

its not about Americans not liking hatchbacks or competing with the GTI. its about the all mighty euro, sinking US dollar & VW's state of financial affairs. There loosing money in USA, bringing this model over will just contribute to that. VW does not need that & neither do we. What we need is stronger economy/$ and for them to consider bringing it over when things look better. to keep the designs, build and standards acceptable/or close US regulations so it can easily be modified for USA sales later on. 
Going deep into a model line that not designed for US import is what will keep the rocco away forever. thinking ahead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My 94 SLC was stickerd @ $26G+. my 05 GLI was about the same 11 yrs later. The Corrado plummeted in the US due to the price an trend of the era. Sports cars were out and SUV's were the rising star. End of Rx7, 350Z, 3000GT, & more..

The Scirroco will not be cheaper than the GTI & it shouldnt be. It has exclusive parts/design and lower numbers. I think it 'could' be about $4G more than a similarly equipped GTI (ie $27-34K). Offering a single package(like the R) would be easier and smarter for VW in the beginning, but then it wouldnt make 'everyone' happy. (some want it loaded, others want it stripped, some want it for pennies & a true racer others a SLC). It aint easy being VW.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

ur last statement about it not being esay to be vw is a very ture one... 
they are selling to a lower income bracket than audi and bmw so price is a huge deal with VWs... and to give performance and luxury like they do costs them money on both ends so they have a hard time decideing between the two... and where they can cut vs where they cannot...
i see what they hare going through... we all saw the problem of a 70k VW... the pheaton never sold... or atleast in numbers like it should have.
unfortunatly people dont see VW as anything better than a mid range chevy or dodge... jetta, neon, malibu, passat, mazda 3, gti... people in america look at them as the same except for us enthusiastis...
vw isnt any BMW or Audi and in america i dont think it will be ever... 
plus, the sirocco would have to have 135i traits for me to buy it over the 135i... thats why i dont think its donna fly unless they do a gt24 version.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_
The Scirroco will not be cheaper than the GTI & it shouldnt be. It has exclusive parts/design and lower numbers. I think it 'could' be about $4G more than a similarly equipped GTI (ie $27-34K). 


In what sense? In a 'if it came to the US sense'... which I'm inferring from the use of 'will' vs 'is' because the Scirocco IS cheaper in euorpe then an equally equipped GTI AND comes with dramatically better suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*

yes but its strickly a sports car while the GTI is a family fun car... u can fit an entire family in a gti... and their luggage... u cannot in a scirocco


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Doesn't change the fact that its both cheaper in Europe, and a better car to boot


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (JM1681)*

Wait, Wait, Wait. Granted it looks cool and the spec's say it has a lot under the hood. But does it turn? Meaning is it nimble and quick, or just in a straight line. One thing I hate about my MK4, turn the wheels and feel like your going to die.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (XClayX)*

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...42851
"It takes just a few corners of the old Nordschleife circuit, running down through the tricky right-left-right combination at Hatzenbach and along to Hocheichen, to discover that the Scirocco is a sharper driving tool than the Golf GTI. The underpinnings may be similar, but the inherent nature of Volkswagen's new coupe means it operates on a higher dynamic plane."
That sounds good to me


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (JM1681)*

sell it here in the US and I would be VERY interested. please please please VW bring this car stateside!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (jman1423)*

yes. i agree, bring it here.
i heard of a 4-motion in the future also, R-version type deal...that HAS to come stateside. No ifs, ands, or buts...i would buy one in a heart beat. literally. place an order the day it was announced


----------



## m176 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

I would be interested if it was nicely equipped for under 35k


----------



## gonorthanddub (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

i can't even afford a new GTI but I'd love to see these f**kers around so I could gawk and eventually own a used one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I would buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll take one


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (hockeybm)*

i see this car, i like this car. i'd like to own this car over a mk5 gti. that said, with no plans in sight for it to come to the states, my interests in the tt have grown quite a bit.


----------



## baylismike (Apr 6, 2004)

If they brought a 4motion R with a high powered motor and a strong 7sp DSG then I'd pay for it as soon as it got off the boat.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

bring it!


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I'd love to buy one. 
I will never buy the Chrysler minivan.
The Rocco would fill a void in the product line. I am 54 and the new GTI looks too juvenile/youthful for me. I love smaller cars, but as my R approaches 80,000 miles, I feel forced to consider other brands.








Bring the Rocco.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

Put in 2.0T from the TT-S and four-motion and I'll totally get rid of my Subaru.


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

Raises Hand
*Bring it NOW!!!*


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Old Fart)*

It will come to the USA....you gotta believe and I want one!
If it doesn't then I will have to settle on the new Challenger with a Hemi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wayne Dunkling (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Rays-Rocco)*

God that thing looks great. I'll take mine in blue or white.


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (XClayX)*

I've only ever owned VWs, but I was pretty sure that my next car would be the A4. Should the Scirocco come to the states, that'll instead be the car. BRING IT VW!!


----------



## Froglet (Sep 25, 2007)

i want one. i would leave bmw for it. bring it, bring it, bring it!


----------



## yel98vwgti (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Froglet)*

I would take this over a 1 series if the offwer the gt24! if they end up doing that I will have cash in hand ready to hand it over! I miss my 1986 Scirocco in mars red 2.0 16v conversion!


----------



## jv8r (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I'm ready to "pull the trigger" on a new GTI or A3 now (still deciding) but I'd definitely go for the new scirocco. It's availability would finalize my decision.
I hope this comment is actually helpful, 'cause from VW's perspective, they win anyway.
J.


----------



## tjnies (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I would definitely consider the new Scirocco. I owned 2 Mk 1's, a '79 and an '80, started my love affair with automobiles, and keeping them spotless.
Of course the Scirocco would be priced a bit higher than the GTI - it's always been a step above that vehicle in price and style. The Mk 1's didn't really have much performance over the Rabbit, but handled so much better and looked the part as well with the Italian styling that it bowled most people over.
Oddly enough, my current car - Saab Aero Sportcombi (wagon) is in my mind a current rendidtion of that car, grown up as I have tried to be. BUT, should this car come out I may be tempted.


----------



## woofman (Jun 1, 2008)

I would definitely buy one. I'm trying to hold off buying anything until it comes stateside, and just pay down my Tacoma, but its killing me...


----------



## Hilly-B-Dubbin (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (woofman)*

I have money for the deposit burning a hole in my pocket. Don't make me wait any longer VWoA!


----------



## searocko (May 18, 2001)

Bring it over and I'll buy one! Owned a MK1 '80 since new and sold it two years ago.


----------



## V. Gorilla (Jun 25, 2008)

I am definitely in on this one.


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

I never knew it was just because of the dollar/euro thing that they aren't bringing it over. I thought it was about it eating into GTI sales. Hopefully it will make it over here one way or another.


----------



## 1993EuroVan (Sep 2, 2006)

i want!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwjettaspeed (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

sign me up!!!


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (TechEd)*

I want to three-peat having owned MK1 and MK2 Sciroccos - there is no question I will have the MK3 Scirocco should it come to the US. I disagree, there is a business option for the new Scirocco, regardless of price. The first sales is a lease to make it affordable for the first driver, then as a depreciated program sale to the second driver, and so on, and so on. By spreading the cost across several sequential drivers - more have the joy with less of the total cost. 
HEY VWoA are you watching? I just gave you a business case for US delivery of the Scirocco.

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (SilverArrow GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverArrow GLI* »_The first sales is a lease to make it affordable for the first driver, then as a depreciated program sale to the second driver, and so on, and so on. By spreading the cost across several sequential drivers - more have the joy with less of the total cost. 
HEY VWoA are you watching? I just gave you a business case for US delivery of the Scirocco.

Aside from  this fact , which means immediate losses on every unit entering the US, the above point is extremely flawed in its logic.
Especially with the current economic climate, all domestic and import operations are cutting back on US market leasing programs due to the massive upfront financing loads ...just like you would pay a bank loan to "own" a car, domestic OEMs, importers, dealers and lease companies pay billions in bank financing on their lease program fleets. Since when is losing money all the way through the importation, wholesale and/or lease process considered a good business case? This simply would not be sustainable in the long run.
The only ones who would benefit from importation would be dealers (through retail sales), and with only a meager margins on small volumes at that. What good is making a small number of customers and dealers happy when the importer falls deeper and deeper into the red ink?


_Modified by TechEd at 8:01 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## IwanaR32 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I would take one! Throw in a few items! Haldex, and some more power(TT-RS VR-5t, S3 265hp 2.0t) Oh yeah and some bad ass seats.







Give this some cool techno gadgets and it could be sold close to $40,000. This would be competitive with the EVO and STI (performance and $$$$) This could be fun!!!









_Modified by IwanaR32 at 10:20 AM 9-1-2008_

_Modified by IwanaR32 at 10:20 AM 9-1-2008_


_Modified by IwanaR32 at 10:22 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (XClayX)*

im sooo down


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

i'd take one. look good sitting next to my original scirocco.


----------



## blue4uevo8 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Cynical 1)*

I would so love to see this car in my driveway!!


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i'd take one. look good sitting next to my original scirocco. 

It would make your MK1 look even better by putting the horrible new thing next to it.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

I am in, have been since they started showing the green concept car... I have also sent a few emails to VW asking about the status of a USA version... What do they do instead, the bring the fugly Routan...








I hope they come to their senses and bring the car over...


_Modified by wachuko at 11:38 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## knutman2u (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I'd sell my soul for one of these. BRING IT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Reply I got from VW...
_We are thankful to have your loyalty to the VW brand!
As introducing the new Scirocco to the United States would over saturate
our market of the GTI, Rabbit, Eos and New Beetle, there are no current
plans to introduce this model to the U.S. Your feedback regarding the
desirability of the Scirocco has been noted, and is appreciated.
Thank you for visiting vw.com!_ 
Bob
Volktalk


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (wachuko)*

Once again VW lets me down. 
1) GX3 not put into production
2) No manual in golf V R32
3) No Scirocco in the states


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

*VW* lets you down????
1. GX3 = Fail because of litigation happy USA market and (at the time) cash strapped parent company not willing to take the risk.
2. No manual in MKV R32 = Fail because it would add to existing market losses due to combination of small build volume and US / Euro exchange rate. Plus, VWAG refuses to further subsidize VWoA losses.
3. No US Scirocco = Fail because it would add to existing market losses due to combination of small build volume and US / Euro exchange rate. Plus, VWAG refuses to further subsidize VWoA losses. The good news is that they are apparently reevaluating the last point.... as long as VWGoA can guarantee profits from their Tennessee-built Camry - Accord - Malibu fighter.


----------



## sidewayzz (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (TechEd)*

VW needs to bring this car to the US. The price will be a little higher, we know that. The car needs to come with the 6 speed and DSG and magnetic particle suspension. If they dumb it down and load it with expensive options, forget it. Most cars, even Hundai's come with bluetooth, sat. radio and Nav. Just bundle all that stuff like honda does, figure all the cars get it and that makes the base price $1,800 more than a GTI, done. That way not alot of weight is added to the car, and price is above the GTI. Make the tranny, wheels, sunroof and color the only options. This is supposed to be a drivers car! that is it's appeal. Don't penalize the real enthusiast with a mandatory sunroof!!!







Sell this car on it's basic produc appeal, that will maximize your sales. It's the product stupid!


----------



## sidewayzz (Oct 23, 2008)

And did I mention this car is just gorgeous? Park it next to a Mini or a 135 and see who gets the looks. I'll take mine in blue please.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (sidewayzz)*

I just read on leftlanenews.com that VW is now reconsidering bring the Scirocco to the states, I sure hope so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Steve


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

the only reason i leased my gti was becuase of the scirocco. if it comes stateside, my gti is bye bye. does anyone know if has the same suspension as the gti? then my co's would be a direct swap!


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

That's the exact reason they don't want to bring it to the US. 
"GTI goes bye-bye"
I kind of hope they do bring it and don't bring it to the US, I always wanted to import a foreign car they didn't make here besides the Skyline. It would be awesome to have one of a few scirocco's in this part of the world... Oh, but I am dreaming








But seriously, this thing is a beast. However, the price tag seems steep doesn't it? Somewhere around the 40-50K price range. I don't know if people will go for that higher price tag especially since the GTI is about 15K cheaper and will lose value more quickly, thus making it have a much more pocket friendly outlook on potential sporty vw buyers.
It's all marketing, and I have a feeling if they did bring it over here, it would receive the same kind of welcome as the corrado; a dedicated cult of buyers, and a higher price tag.
Still, I wouldn't mind seeing it come over this way. Throw a rieger body kit on it and it's all good.


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (bagoly14)*

Whoa, I just realized I brought back a thread from the dead. Sorry.


----------



## Odakrem (Jan 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I've got 30k in my pocket ready to give to VW if they would bring it over. But they wont so they can suck a donkey d!ck.


----------



## d.florida16V (Aug 9, 2009)

The new Scirocco is not a sports car, VW does not make sports cars, they have other brands (Audi, Bugatti, Lamborghini) for that. This is a faster GTi, but not a sports car. Call it a flat roofed hot hatch, maybe?


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (Corrado4me7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado4me7* »_Same issue VW faced in the early 90's with Corrado. It would sell here. I would buy one if it was 4motion, 2.0t, and 6sp. man., not more than $30k.

Perfect. I need a model thats better looking and performing than a gti, without killing my wallet.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkGolfIII* »_I've got 30k in my pocket ready to give to VW if they would bring it over. But they wont so they can suck a donkey d!ck.

that's the spirit!








/sarcasm


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

I would trade in my gti for a sirroco r any day. I saw afew when i was in Greece and this car really impressed me.


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Angx)*

Drop the Eos and replace it with the scirocco.


----------



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*

BRING IT!


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_Drop the Eos and replace it with the scirocco.









x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (RisR32)*

AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

they need to bring this and put a hurting on the other sport cars maker line-up, just like what happened in 86 when they introduced the 16v rocco. I have a 16v rocco and have no intention of parting with this work of art


----------



## 808R32 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (wachuko)*

adios 04 .:R hola scirocco


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I want one. Reflex Silver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Vw should bring this over as a DIESEL ONLY.
Will not compete with sales
TDI's are getting really popular- This car is different, has a different look, has a diesel engine. 
Will encourage young buyers 
Will catch a newer generation of people onto diesel engines.
People will see diesel catching on as the car becomes more popular, therefore becoming more accepted in america.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (rcigti02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcigti02* »_Vw should bring this over as a DIESEL ONLY.
Will not compete with sales
TDI's are getting really popular- This car is different, has a different look, has a diesel engine. 
Will encourage young buyers 
Will catch a newer generation of people onto diesel engines.
People will see diesel catching on as the car becomes more popular, therefore becoming more accepted in america. 

Bring it over as a diesel only and I wont buy one.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*

Humm picked up a Corrado. Still hopping to get into a new Scirocco.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (DriversFound.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriversFound.com* »_
Why not call it what it is... it is *a Honda Civic*, not a Scirocco.

Fixed


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (mpci)*

Ok I'm totally in if we could get the new Rocco in the states. Someone needs to start a petition or something. We gotta wake VWoA up and let em know whos boss. Maybe if we annoy the crap out of them they will reconsider.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (liteoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liteoff* »_Ok I'm totally in if we could get the new Rocco in the states. Someone needs to start a petition or something. We gotta wake VWoA up and let em know whos boss. Maybe if we annoy the crap out of them they will reconsider.

petitions don't matter, sales do
VWOA is more "awake" than you and I want to believe. 
when it comes to this choice, VW is the boss, not forum readers
Plenty of people have sent in letters annoying them, it isn't changing anything.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liteoff* »_Someone needs to start a petition or something. We gotta wake VWoA up and let em know whos boss. Maybe if we annoy the crap out of them they will reconsider.


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
petitions don't matter, sales do
VWOA is more "awake" than you and I want to believe. 
when it comes to this choice, VW is the boss, not forum readers
Plenty of people have sent in letters annoying them, it isn't changing anything.









Once and for all,  there is no viable business case for this car in the USA. All the good intentions and enthusiast petitions and bandwagons of brow-beating dialog on vwvortex will not change the current economic circumstances.
We don't scour through Morningstar or other investing websites to seek out the *poorest performing* stocks or 401(k) ...just because we're hell-or-high water intent on losing money ...or are we?








VWAG is doing better than most in these tough global times right now, mostly because they're smart enough to know what fights to pick ...and adding small volume Eurozone product niche to a contracted US market is not win-able right now.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (TechEd)*

BRING IT!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## train_depot (Feb 16, 1999)

New Scirocco is the only reason I'd consider going back to VW


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (TechEd)*

There is far more to this decision than sales of the Scirroco alone. Often a manufacturer will put out a high-end car just to bring people into the show room. They won't necessary by THAT car but they won't buy anything if you don't bring them in.
There is also brand-image. Having a car like this in the line-up may help those driving other VW feel better about their purchase. Or bring others into the fold as the image of the brand morphs around its total offering.
But the trouble VW faces in the US is that its never been seriously considered as a performance brand. I'm not sure one new model would change this. But let me suggest a trim for the new Scirroco which may have an impact:
Scirocco .:R. 2.5L turbo +AWD right out of the TT RS. Sure, detune it (or claim that it's detuned) as they did with the MkIV .:R against the TT. But a Scirocco like this would snap the heads of the auto press and bring in enthusiast buyers along with their wives and families. "Okay dear.. yes, it's a nice car but where do we put the kids? Hey, that Touran is sure cute! And look at all that room!"
I just got back for EU where I saw several new Sciroccos on the street. All I can say is that it even looks better on the road than in pictures. An .:R trimmed version as I've described above would be the only car I can think of that would have me trading in my current MKIV .:R.
Bring it on VOA!!


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (zippy_109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zippy_109* »_....Often a manufacturer will put out a high-end car just to bring people into the show room. They won't necessary by THAT car but they won't buy anything if you don't bring them in.

Don’t think for a New York minute that VWGoA and VWAG are seemingly oblivious to the benefits of so-called “halo” or “brand magnet cars. They’ve done lots of them in the past. The GTI 337 & 20AE, 05 Jetta GLI and all previous R32 models are examples. Indeed, the MKIV and MKV R32 contributed in great part to an increase in GTI, GLI, Rabbit and Passat sales.
However, when the Euro is US $1.25 and higher (right now pegged at US $1.50), the problem with any low volume halo or niche car import strategy is establishing maximum loss risk thresholds and tolerance of loss. The risks of doing low volume niche in a stable, positive market are quite low, and currency-based losses are generally tolerated, as was the case with the GTI specials and R32. However, in a severely contracted auto market as currently in the USA, currency-based loss tolerance decreases exponentially …regardless of volume, for all imported models.
VWAG very clearly has no tolerance for any continued, deepening losses at VWGoA. The proposed model spec you provided above represents a very big shovel that would deepen the hole in light of a $1.50 Euro. They must concentrate on core, locally-produced, volume product first. Only then can they afford to playing with any low volume imported toys.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (TechEd)*

I don't. I didn't write this to VOA, I wrote it on Vortex to folks who think sales of the new Scirocco would be great. But as I said in the rest of my message, the current Scirocco trim wouldn't do it. They'd need something that really stands out, and another 2.0T isn't it.

_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_
Don’t think for a New York minute that VWGoA and VWAG are seemingly oblivious to the benefits of so-called “halo” or “brand magnet cars. They’ve done lots of them in the past. The GTI 337 & 20AE, 05 Jetta GLI and all previous R32 models are examples. Indeed, the MKIV and MKV R32 contributed in great part to an increase in GTI, GLI, Rabbit and Passat sales.
However, when the Euro is US $1.25 and higher (right now pegged at US $1.50), the problem with any low volume halo or niche car import strategy is establishing maximum loss risk thresholds and tolerance of loss. The risks of doing low volume niche in a stable, positive market are quite low, and currency-based losses are generally tolerated, as was the case with the GTI specials and R32. However, in a severely contracted auto market as currently in the USA, currency-based loss tolerance decreases exponentially …regardless of volume, for all imported models.
VWAG very clearly has no tolerance for any continued, deepening losses at VWGoA. The proposed model spec you provided above represents a very big shovel that would deepen the hole in light of a $1.50 Euro. They must concentrate on core, locally-produced, volume product first. Only then can they afford to playing with any low volume imported toys.


----------



## 85Rocco (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (DriversFound.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriversFound.com* »_
Why not call it what it is... it is the next generation Golf/GTI, not a Scirocco.

A voice of reason!!!!!
Too bad the Scirocco design team couldn't take more design clues from the Scirocco1, Scirocco2 or....








Audi make sweet cars... my next one is going to be an Audi... sorry VW.


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (train_depot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *train_depot* »_New Scirocco is the only reason I'd consider going back to VW

To have left is a sin.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Don't sell your gran'ma's walker over this but...
...my local VW dealership sale's director told me that VW of Canada (and VWoA?) are considering bringing a few Scirocco as a limited edition like the GTI Fareinheit and R32.
Wait and see I guess...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*

iiinteresting...


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*

I wonder what the laws are of americans buying cars in canada and bringing them over. If easy to do, I am so in.


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Nikopol* »_Don't sell your gran'ma's walker over this but...
...my local VW dealership sale's director told me that VW of Canada (and VWoA?) are considering bringing a few Scirocco as a limited edition like the GTI Fareinheit and R32.
Wait and see I guess...

BS.. What? Better be AWD or else it'll have no selling point against the GTI other than having orange as an option for paint and painted calipers.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onepointeightdub* »_
BS.. What? Better be AWD or else it'll have no selling point against the GTI other than having orange as an option for paint and painted calipers.

No other selling point??? How about a completely different body?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Nikopol* »_
No other selling point??? How about a completely different body?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

as my next car, the scirocco would share my 1st option with the new a4. which ever i could get for a decent price. that would be my choice. i would LOVE to see those things rolling here in the U.S.


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (VR6Nikopol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Nikopol* »_
No other selling point??? How about a completely different body?









......


----------



## brxt (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

The new Scirocco is gorgeous! I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it had the VR6 engine, all wheel drive abd the DSG transmission like the MKV R32.


----------



## BallardBoy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

VW has it wrong in my mind. I love the GTI, but wouldn't buy one. I've sort of outgrown this type of car, but I would buy a 'rocco! US should have a Limited number approach! 5000 units and only fully loaded, with the biggest engine you can fit in it! Bingo!!!! VWOA's sportscar!


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (BallardBoy)*

I would buy one. 6-speed R version.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*

i'd be VERY interested


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (GTIfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfreak* »_I would buy one. 6-speed R version.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Boosted BLK on BLK)*

I would own one 100%, either the R or TDI.


----------



## tindias (May 21, 2004)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Henni)*

I have owned 6 VW's and currently own 3. One of my current VWs was my first, a 87 16v Scirocco. I would steam roll old ladies and small children in line at the dealership to get this car. Until the Scirocco comes to the US I wont buy another VW or Audi (just sold my Audi).


----------



## scotthomas (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

Put me down for a scirroco. Previous Corrado owner looking for my cool ride. Current Porsche 911 owner looking for affordable DD. The golf is too main stream. The Scirroco is at least a two door low rider. Bring over the R model in 4 wheel Drive and I'm in.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd buy it!


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_Put me down for a scirroco. Previous Corrado owner looking for my cool ride. Current Porsche 911 owner looking for affordable DD. The golf is too main stream. The Scirroco is at least a two door low rider. Bring over the R model in 4 wheel Drive and I'm in.

Hell yes.


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Henni)*

i really dont understand VWoA's approach to our market. first they wont let us have the rocco because it will "compete" with the gti, golf blah blah blah. BUT now they are letting us have the Golf R in 2011-2012. what ****ing sense does that make. most people who were going to get the MKVI GTI decided against it because we are supposed to get the Golf R. which in theory is just a beefy version of the MKVI GTI. it actually is a GTI just with more hp and 4wd. no differance anymore if you think about it engine wise because the V6 is apparently done with. but come on. your gonna let us have the GOLF R even though that is going to kill the GTI sales once it hits but you wont let us have the rocco? Now dont get me wrong. I am an .:R fan and have owned both years. but that generation of R's i have owned are done and over with and the R32 engine is dead in VW eyes. id rather a R36 rocco now. atleast id still have the engine i desire and something different looking, and in my eyes, a very well designed vehicle.
i really hope i win the damn lottery sometime in the next year so i can just buy myself one of those HPA special roccos that they are letting the US have. I have always loved the sciroccos. Loved the old ones. Alot of people did. To jip us out of something just isnt fair. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (NOVED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVED* »_i really dont understand VWoA's approach to our market. first they wont let us have the rocco because it will "compete" with the gti, golf blah blah blah. BUT now they are letting us have the Golf R in 2011-2012. what ****ing sense does that make. most people who were going to get the MKVI GTI decided against it because we are supposed to get the Golf R. which in theory is just a beefy version of the MKVI GTI. it actually is a GTI just with more hp and 4wd. no differance anymore if you think about it engine wise because the V6 is apparently done with. but come on. your gonna let us have the GOLF R even though that is going to kill the GTI sales once it hits but you wont let us have the rocco? Now dont get me wrong. I am an .:R fan and have owned both years. but that generation of R's i have owned are done and over with and the R32 engine is dead in VW eyes. id rather a R36 rocco now. atleast id still have the engine i desire and something different looking, and in my eyes, a very well designed vehicle.
i really hope i win the damn lottery sometime in the next year so i can just buy myself one of those HPA special roccos that they are letting the US have. I have always loved the sciroccos. Loved the old ones. Alot of people did. To jip us out of something just isnt fair. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









Yet another good example of "misery loves company", being critical of things of which you have no applied knowledge, or at the very least, internet misinformation.
Fact is, the *real*, officially-booked decision to not export the Scirocco was not made by VWoA, but VWAG. And despite what the long-since fired VWoA execs and PR wags were misquoted on, the decision had nothing to do with GTI sales (why do you think they got fired). No matter which way you cut it, right now there is no viable business case for this car in the US. Importation would be a reckless act on the part of VWoA. 
Consider the facts, not once, not twice, but three times:
http://www.motorauthority.com/...ollar
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/...uMfew 
http://www.businessweek.com/gl...sives


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (TechEd)*

I'd trade my mkv in the day I hear it's coming to Canada.


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (PUMA4kicks)*

I would buy the new rocco in about a second. that thing is absolutely amazing and would like the r to death!!! bring it over!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjdubtuner (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (sneezer)*

same here. Its the only new car I would buy. Its the only car I would consider trading or selling my turbo'd R for. I want one bad! AWD


----------



## Brue32 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (rjdubtuner)*

In for Scirocco R. Not really that interested in the Golf R. I'd rather have a used TTS.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (Brue32)*

No question! I would even consider it even if they only did it with the DSG. I don't like it but I do love the Scirocco. It is not anything like the GTI. Its a hatch though which is what I love. Oh, and a VeeDub...


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco?? (pan-d-man)*

VW should bring every VW product in North America since they have the momentum as a car manufacturer. If not someone else will.. just a different nameplate. If VW won't ... VW will never know...don't wait until its tooo late. Microcars are coming and the Asians are ready to ship. Where is the Polo GTI???


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

> VW should bring every VW product in North America since they have the momentum as a car manufacturer. If not someone else will.. just a different nameplate. If VW won't ... VW will never know...don't wait until its tooo late. Microcars are coming and the Asians are ready to ship. Where is the Polo GTI???


I agree. I latched onto the original Scirocco and currently have 7 mk1s waiting for restoration. But, and that's a big *BUTT* I've lost faith in VW actually doing something that make too much sense.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*SCIROCCO in NYC?*

I'm in 100%!  Bring it over here NOW and I'll buy it! I owned a Mk1 and I'll love to have this one for sure.

But does anyone know what city this is? Check out the USA flags on the buildings in the back ground. There's hope if this pix wasn't PS'd! :thumbup:


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

*How about now?*



TechEd said:


> Consider the facts, not once, not twice, but three times:
> http://www.motorauthority.com/...ollar
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/...uMfew
> http://www.businessweek.com/gl...sives


Thanks *TechEd*, that certainly lays out the reasoning. I wonder what the conversion rate would need to be for them to consider it? The rates have improved from that perspective, but still might not be enough.

Here are some figures:
1 US $ = .68 EUR February 2008
1 US $ = .82 EUR June 2010


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

I'll take one in white or steel grey.

It should come here in a limited setup, basically fully loaded (heated seats, AWD, xenons, etc).
Leather or cloth, manual or dsg, should be the only options.
Leather with DSG gets a moonroof. Manual with cloth should not.


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

DeanStevenson said:


> Thanks *TechEd*, that certainly lays out the reasoning. I wonder what the conversion rate would need to be for them to consider it? The rates have improved from that perspective, but still might not be enough.
> 
> Here are some figures:
> 1 US $ = .68 EUR February 2008
> 1 US $ = .82 EUR June 2010


An article at http://www.autonews.com this morning states "Currency chills U.S.-made Audi". More evidence that indicates the currency situation has changed quite a bit. (I would have linked but free subscription is required - article is currently on front page)

I wonder if the onset of the Hyundai Veloster will spur VW to bring the Scirocco over. They certainly seem to be aiming for it.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im in for the scirocco and the R 20! :laugh:


----------



## deusexaethera (Nov 21, 2007)

dinodman said:


> VW should bring every VW product in North America since they have the momentum as a car manufacturer. If not someone else will.. just a different nameplate. If VW won't ... VW will never know...don't wait until its tooo late. Microcars are coming and the Asians are ready to ship. Where is the Polo GTI???


What momentum? They've cornered all of 2.5% of the new car market in the US. Thank goodness they at least relocated their HQ out of the hellhole they used to be in and moved somewhere where people actually drive their cars.

Anyway, if anyone who can't get a Scirocco still wants a nice corner-carver, Mazda's selling the RX-8 at least until the end of the year.  128Nm of torque doesn't sound like a lot until you consider the go-kart gear ratios and awesome redline the car has.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I'd trade in my Audi A3 right now for one. Bring it VW.....


----------



## z00mie (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd pay up to 39K for one that had all the toys: AWD, R36 engine , and all the electronic stuff, ie. loaded. I think the car will eventually make it here. The only real question is when, and I think even that question has been answered. When the exchange rate improves! The Scirocco is the first *car* in years from V-dub that really caught my eye...


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

What I dont understand is that the EOS,CC,GTI and Passat are all made in germany. So why not import another vw to the us. And everyone of them are overpriced. Whats another one. I understand its about money. But it will sell here. 


If the EOS sells here. Then the new Rocco will sell even better.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

hoodita said:


> What I dont understand is that the EOS,CC,GTI and Passat are all made in germany. So why not import another vw to the us. And everyone of them are overpriced. Whats another one. I understand its about money. But it will sell here.
> 
> 
> If the EOS sells here. Then the new Rocco will sell even better.


The Eos is made in Portugal alongside the Scirocco.


----------



## Martell (May 18, 2010)

Golf .:R, Scirocco .:R... Bring something fun over here.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

well i have a question regarding all this talk about importing sciroccos; can't we import them ourselves? i mean we've done it with skylines and supras from japan, why can't we import sciroccos from germany? and yes i'm aware of the fact that it would cost a ridiculous amount, but there isn't any law preventing it, is there?

i'm really hooked on the scirocco gt, 170ps diesel engine. yeah i know; i'm real boring, but i'd love to have that as a reliable fuel eficient daily driver all while getting the amazing torque. besides, it costs less than the .:R

anyway, if it's possible to import it ourselves, let me in on the hows


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yes yes yes yes!*

Im in Prague right now stationed here with a Marine Unit and im looking into shipping one back home! i am a little against it getting sold in the states for worry that it will turn out like the downfall of the New Beetle. i love every aspect of VW life and the only "uh oh" we have is that new beetle getting played out like the Ford ****stang:banghead:


----------



## severecaraddict (Jan 23, 2003)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Im in Prague right now stationed here with a Marine Unit and im looking into shipping one back home! i am a little against it getting sold in the states for worry that it will turn out like the downfall of the New Beetle. i love every aspect of VW life and the only "uh oh" we have is that new beetle getting played out like the Ford ****stang:banghead:


Can't wait to hear what, if any issues you have with this. I'd LOVE a TDI one. :thumbup:


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

i posted a thread asking for any help on shipping and international issues for bringing a car back. ive got one person that gave me some help and if i find anything out ill definately send some info your way!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

The Dubbernaut said:


> i posted a thread asking for any help on shipping and international issues for bringing a car back. ive got one person that gave me some help and if i find anything out ill definately send some info your way!


sounds good! thanks!


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Bring it VW!

It will sell.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I want a tdi one! Roccos are badass! The problm with importing them is they're not up to us emissions or safety standards and to get one to be up to par u might as well buy hpa's r36 tt one but when I saw forge motorsports I talked to them for abot an hour about it and they old me even they could only keep theirs over here for 6 months before they had to ship it back orrr u could always get a job with vwoa and be able to have one somehow? I know there's two people that worked there when they first came out with them... I want a red one so I can pop my first brand new car cherry!


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Where to buy the Scirocco R*

Hi everyone. I want to import the Scirocco R to Brasil. I was looking at VW online configurator and I already built some options ... the question is where in Europe would be best to buy one? I wonder if they give any tax back? Spain's website says the price includes the 18% IVA. In Just curious if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> The problem with importing them is they're not up to us emissions or safety standards and to get one to be up to par u might as well buy hpa's r36 tt one


how is this even possible? you're saying a 2.0TDI, achieving 60mpg on the highway, doesn't meet emissions standards while Chevrolet's 6.2L Vortec-powered Suburban, choking on its 20mpg (if that), does??? how can the 650hp scirocco meet emission standards while the other engines (also available on other vw models) don't?
and i'm pretty sure VW makes a safer car than the Kia Rio, Hyundai Accent or Chevrolet Aveo.

f it, i'll import it anyway


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

They don't sell it Canada. 

So I offer my 2004 Phaeton as a trade to anyone who can get me a 2011 Scirocco.opcorn:


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Scirocco: If VW Doesn't, Honda Will*

The new CRZ proves why VW should seriously think about importing the Scirocco into North America. Another marketing decision that was shortsighted, a mistake, and helped to increase costs for VW.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Wrong*



parklane said:


> The new CRZ proves why VW should seriously think about importing the Scirocco into North America. Another marketing decision that was shortsighted, a mistake, and helped to increase costs for VW.


The CRZ proves nothing other than an Asian OEM with transplanted US manufacturing capabilities introducing a car where its low volume, yen-based losses (yen is stronger than US dollar) are covered by US profits. VWoA has no such luxury, ...only when tooling costs for the NMS out of Chattanooga are resolved will VWoA be able to play that game. 

Non-importation of the Scirocco was not a marketing decision, it was a business decision. At the time there was no business case due to the strength of the Euro, and despite the US dollar slight gain in recent times, remains a weak one. There is no profit to be had for either VWoA or VWAG. It was not shortsighted at all, in fact it clearly shows how successful VWAGs long-term strategies are paying off because they were able to control the currency-based losses in the US. Increase costs? Rubbish. They avoided deeper losses by not importing. Get your facts straight.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm sorry, but that is not what I was referring to. Please do an analysis of VW's currency hedging costs and costs per unit of this model.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

parklane said:


> I'm sorry, but that is not what I was referring to. Please do an analysis of VW's currency hedging costs and costs per unit of this model.


http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/1024917_no-vw-scirocco-for-u-s-due-to-weak-dollar

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aYg9QFVuMfew

http://www.businessweek.com/globalb...top+news_top+news+index _business+exclusives


----------



## .:AreThirteeTwo (May 30, 2010)

i want the SCIROCCO IN The US!


----------



## azp750 (Sep 7, 2006)

.:AreThirteeTwo said:


> i want the SCIROCCO IN The US!


X2!!










I hate living near a VW Exec. Lol


----------



## hammerfang (Jan 6, 2010)

Throw the current Golf R drivetrain into that body and I'd put a deposit down on one right now.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

yes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_toUUYnt00SA/TKJiOV3xmRI/AAAAAAAAAq0/Zm9pludJ1ew/s1600/scirocco.jpg


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

...of course! Ill trade my corrado VR6 for one yea yea???


----------



## Evil Streak (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have any kids, but I'll make one just to give it away for a new Scirocco! My first dub was a Scirocco, and I would love for it to be my next. I'll be the first one on line for one. If VW does bring it over, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE bring over a nice one, AWD, etc.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ohsojacky (Aug 27, 2009)

import it !!!!!!!


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

I'm in Germany, and i looked into bringing one back to the states with me. However the amount of conversions to make it a legal US spec vehicle outweights the pro's of having 1 of ?? legally in the states. Although it would be nice driving one around in the states and getting the occasional head turn in traffic, i could buy two GTI's for the price of a new scirocco plus conversions. 

HOWEVER, if VWAG holds true to what they told me at the wolfsburg plant this past weekend, they are currently converting their Portugal plant to build US Spec standards. This proccess takes time and requires a US inspection team to oversee the machinery and assembly line to qualify the plant as an approved US standards facility. I was told that they hope to have everything close to completion by July, and hope to roll its first vehicle by Aug 11. There is no figure on the number that will be produced, but would more than likely be a limited number like the :R32 and 20th AE. 

My sources: 
VWAG information desk at Wolfsburg Plant


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

hinshu said:


> I'm in Germany, and i looked into bringing one back to the states with me. However the amount of conversions to make it a legal US spec vehicle outweights the pro's of having 1 of ?? legally in the states. Although it would be nice driving one around in the states and getting the occasional head turn in traffic, i could buy two GTI's for the price of a new scirocco plus conversions.
> 
> HOWEVER, if VWAG holds true to what they told me at the wolfsburg plant this past weekend, they are currently converting their Portugal plant to build US Spec standards. This proccess takes time and requires a US inspection team to oversee the machinery and assembly line to qualify the plant as an approved US standards facility. I was told that they hope to have everything close to completion by July, and hope to roll its first vehicle by Aug 11. There is no figure on the number that will be produced, but would more than likely be a limited number like the :R32 and 20th AE.
> 
> ...


 Interesting.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

hinshu said:


> I'm in Germany, and i looked into bringing one back to the states with me. However the amount of conversions to make it a legal US spec vehicle outweights the pro's of having 1 of ?? legally in the states. Although it would be nice driving one around in the states and getting the occasional head turn in traffic, i could buy two GTI's for the price of a new scirocco plus conversions.
> 
> HOWEVER, if VWAG holds true to what they told me at the wolfsburg plant this past weekend, they are currently converting their Portugal plant to build US Spec standards. This proccess takes time and requires a US inspection team to oversee the machinery and assembly line to qualify the plant as an approved US standards facility. I was told that they hope to have everything close to completion by July, and hope to roll its first vehicle by Aug 11. There is no figure on the number that will be produced, but would more than likely be a limited number like the :R32 and 20th AE.
> 
> ...


 yes! very interesting! i wonder, US-Spec = (more or less) Canada-Spec?


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> yes! very interesting! i wonder, US-Spec = (more or less) Canada-Spec?


 I couldn't begin to tell you. The language barrier was bad enough that I was at least able to understand they are working on it. 

Personally I see it as a good thing and a bad thing. If they do release it in limited numbers it's not going to affect their bottom end, will not lower GTI sales, and will just add to the nostalgicness of the car and it's history. If they mass produce it, every Tom, dick, and Sally will be driving one and probably bring down GTI sales. 

Regardless of the outcome, I'm only a four hour drive away to go there and say biuld me a BMP with peanut butter interior! 

A lil randomness for you. Germans don't pronounce the GTI as we do, it's pronounced G(geh)T(teh)I(Ee). I got evil looks when I prounced it wrong like I was quoting hitler or something.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

hinshu said:


> ..... if VWAG holds true to what they told me at the wolfsburg plant this past weekend, they are currently converting their Portugal plant to build US Spec standards. This proccess takes time and requires a US inspection team to oversee the machinery and assembly line to qualify the plant as an approved US standards facility.


 This would be fascinating, if it were true. The language issue was worse than you thought. 

Problem is, there is no such thing as "spec standards" that are specific to the machinery (stamping, welding, tooling, robots etc.) and processes needed to manufacture a car specifically for the US market, ...or for that matter, specific to a US Importer subsidiary. Ref. the third paragraph in this post.. 

All of VWAG's manufacturing subsidiaries worldwide adhere to the same ISO quality standards (for machinery and processes) and they all use the same Quality Audit processes for vehicles produced. All that's needed for a US build is car parts and systems that meet FMVSS ....and they can be vendor sourced essentially in a month, not 10 months. Besides, if this were indeed true, the lead times needed for scheduling future model year VINs means VWAG would have made an official announcement. 

Also, ...once and for all let's stop with the misinformation about the Scirocco potentially pirating GTI sales as the reason for non export to the US. The only reason is no profitability due to the strong Euro.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Thanks forthat insight. That does make more sense. Please forgive my false hope. 

One thing I will add, is that the arguement that it's due to the strength of the euro can't be the reason cause the gti here is priced the same as the scirocco, and both are extremely overpriced compared to what we are use too.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I want one I think its a stunning car, but VWOA will never bring it here. The GTI is the hottest hatch in the U.S. and has been for a long time they don't want to compete against themselves.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want this friggen car already! I think about it every day and await the day a headline on germancarblog.com says they've confirmed it for the US.. come on VAG!!!


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

they should have just made the MKVI gti the new scirocco for the states....would have sold like wildfire...I could have done without the nice but not totally necessary updates to the mkv.


----------



## Smitty22 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm certain I would have purchased a Scirocco instead of my new GTI if it were available here in the States. My very first car was a '78 Scirocco (a long long time ago), and I just think it looks better, even though I love the way my GTI looks. If they step the performance up a notch, then even better.

I'm not sure why VW is worried about cutting into GTI sales with the Scirocco. Seems to me like they could make more money on each Scirroco sale vs. the GTI...


----------



## jubasa (Oct 15, 2010)

"So who wants VWOA to import the Scirocco??"

I do :thumbup:


----------



## BeachZack (Jun 21, 2010)

I do.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

scirocco GTD or whatever you wanna call it (TDI, 170).


----------



## Ralphrod67 (Dec 9, 2010)

*The New Scirocco*

I dont understand why this car is not here yet!! I would sooo buy it but i will still keep my 03 GTI However I was in Brussels last sept and i went to a VW Dealer there to see the Scirocco and I tell you it is sweet!! fun to drive and good looking!!!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll take one:wave: I would like to it happen! If they're bringin the gti over bring the scirocco r over as well I already have two s2's and love them! Nothin like em!! I do believe the idea of it destroying the gti's rep is upsurd as well... The scirocco crowd is a wholeee differnt type of enthusiest.. Most people either hate them or love them! Same with gti and jetta owners bring this thing over 2012 maybe


----------



## red hot chili peppers (Oct 9, 2010)

Kinda pointless to have a type 13 at any price over 20-25K. 

Funky trunk!! 









The car is lacking usable space in the trunk. 
It looks funky in the rear. I don't think it will sell well to the public. Some die hard Golf guys will get one or two. VW missed the mark on the design. 

Golf 6 R :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

It is kinda funky on the rear but I still want one ohhhh wellll mk6 r for me I guess till it comes over then trade it in...


----------



## mavicman (Nov 13, 2000)

I most certainly want one. I'd like to add a New Scirocco to my SII (and then get another SI.)


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i want one to i love the interier in the scirocco's


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I would like the scirocco over the 2door jetta coupe, they are bringing here. Geez


----------



## hennessy21 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love the styling of the new scirocco, crossing my fingers that VWOA will decide to bring it eventually.


----------



## Andrew 912 (Feb 15, 2009)

hennessy21 said:


> Love the styling of the new scirocco, crossing my fingers that VWOA will decide to bring it eventually.


 New Sciroccos are selling like hot cake around the world, in UK is long waiting list on the other hand factory has limited quantity production so even if VWOA decides to import but it will be long time waiting to get the allocation. They don't have to sell to USA because the demand around the world are tremendous. So..... one way or the other......... :banghead:


----------



## weaselwhy7 (Jun 30, 2003)

*I want one!*

I am currently in Germany and the Netherlands for work with my company and just arrived today. Within hours of being here I saw a new Scirocco parked on the street here in Maastricht. Gorgeous car (but so are most of the other cars over here)! We need these in the US.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

red hot chili peppers said:


> Kinda pointless to have a type 13 at any price over 20-25K.
> 
> Funky trunk!!
> The car is lacking usable space in the trunk.
> ...


 It is not significantly smaller than the Golf 5 though, I used to have the Mk5 before u c:wave:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

why don't we all just hop the pond and we could have one in our new flat's driveway tomorrow!!!???


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*An Idea*

What about a group buy? Anyone estimate how much it would cost to convert to US/Canadian standards?


----------



## Uberod (May 12, 2008)

VW needs a dedicated sports car--the scirocco would be perfect. Own a MKVI GTI and would have bought a 'rocco if they had been available:thumbup:


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*AutoWeek News*

If you go watch the Video News on the AutoWeek website from the 28th, they make mention of VW bringing the Phaeton and Scirocco to N. America. Has anyone else heard anything similar any where else?:laugh: 

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110128/VIDEONEWS/110129868


----------

